# Keeping Garage Warm



## Close (May 20, 2010)

Ok I'm in Georgia And I teilling you its cold today. I work in a two car garage which I have half for projects (Scrolling) What kind o heat can I use Propane or some thing else Help I freezing


----------



## grub32 (Jan 20, 2010)

Well…I woke up yesterday and went to the shop and it was 27 farenheit in there…I have a torpedo heater in there that runs on kerosene. It's a 75k btu heater…in one hour, the temp had gone to 55. My shop is poorly insulated and half of a pole barn with 1200 sq feet of floor space and 14 foot ceilings. I think it did a great job.

Kerosene is a bit pricey but it was only on for two hours out of 6 out there on a very cold day.

Best of luck with your hunt,

Grub


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Dane Reviewed it here

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/1161

Works great, doesn't stink up the place like the torpedos and has no fire risk. You need 220 to run it, and it costs 279 at Northern Tool online.


----------



## Close (May 20, 2010)

Thanks for all the information it will give something to think abour Now lets make some saw dust have a great week to all of you.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Can't help you there WGM. My problem down here on the other end of the globe is the heat & humidity. LOL


----------



## Close (May 20, 2010)

GrumpyYes in Grorgia we receive the same heat and humity and a large electric bill Have a great week and keep the saw dust flying


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

I live in Wisconsin and heating the shop is important. I use a propane heater to take the edge off the cold. I usually run it for an hour, but feel I need to keep a window open a wee bit. That will get the shop into the high 50s on a 25 degree day. Once I shut off the propane heater, I start up a 1500 watt ceramic heater, which generally holds the temp. I have a 220 sq ft shop with 10ft ceilings. I always run my dust scrubber that hangs from the ceiling, not only is it good for my lungs but it recirculates the heat that floats up there.
1 other thing about the propane… it generates a lot of moisture when burning which can be problematic for cast iron tools.
Stay warm!


----------



## Close (May 20, 2010)

Bureaucrat that is a great idea on the use of propane I use to live in Michigan I really like the rolling hills of Wisconsin and i know how cold it can get in that part of the country have a good week and thank you very much and keep the saw dust flying….....


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Wall off your bay of the garage, so you have less space to heat, and insulate the door! Then drop a oil filled radiator type space heater in there. Mind you, don't let it run 24×7 unless you are filthy rich. It will keep the shop warm, but they are expensive to run…


----------



## Close (May 20, 2010)

dbhost well I'am *independent poor *so I will not run 24X7 thanks for the the door idea I will look up info both door and heater and look at adding a wall thanks


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I use a Modine Hot Dawg which can run on either natural or propane. I have a walkout type house/lot and the shop is a dedicated garage below the regular garage. Its 21X21 ft and the heater can warm it up to anything I want. The shop is insulated so I usually leave it at 55 when not in there and turn it up to about 60 when I am working. I find by leaving the heat on all the time that it keeps the humidity and moisture lower so I dont get machine table rust etc.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Hanging forced air wood stove? Say WHAT? Okay you gotta post pictures of that!


----------



## Close (May 20, 2010)

the additional comments now If I understand I get a *hot dawg*, *woodstove hang *and *run with a **cheap blade in the woods to cut kindling * RIGHT *LOL* Really thanks for all your information I'am conceding all in put again *THANKS VERY MUCH *For weird sence of humor


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

I have the same problem. My shop is in my detached two stall garage and I haven't got heat yet. I temporarily solved the problem by moving my hand tools in the house and setting up a work area on some extra counter space… Now I only have to run out in the cold when I make the cuts but the time consuming work is done inside…

My first job for next spring is to start working on installing a good heating unit in my shop.


----------



## Close (May 20, 2010)

Dan thaks a good idea, except for one problem (*Major*) my wife would kill me and solve my problem at the same time again thanks and I'm with you spring good heating and air systems


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

And I complain about the heat. LOL


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

I use a 220V Dimplex/Electromode DGH4031 heater to get the shop warmed up. Then I have a 110V Radiant Heater to keep it warm. The MAIN thing is to have the garage well insulated and have insulated garage doors. The shop heats up fast and holds the heat. It was below zero this morning and in an hour the shop was 65 degrees and just used the radiant heater the rest of the day. Stay warm!!

God Bless
tom


----------



## Close (May 20, 2010)

Thanks ND for the info and God bless


----------



## Close (May 20, 2010)

Grumpy lets see if anyone else see the LOL I was told by a individual that Australia is always warm with warm brezze? Grumpy again thanks


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

I use my Mr. Heater. It keeps it warm enough to tolerate it.


----------



## Close (May 20, 2010)

Cozmo35 Very good and thanks for the link have a good week in Garland TX


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

WGM, now don't you believe all those stories about no cold weather down under.
I took this photo only last month.


----------



## Close (May 20, 2010)

Grumpy I forgot to tell you…..the person was real white no tan.*go figure it?* Grumpy that a real nice photo and thanks for sending in to me I hope the wind is always to your back and the sun shine down on you face,,,,,,


----------



## Close (May 20, 2010)

Charliel thanks for that info Have a great week


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Mt Kosciuszko actually. Thanks wgm & to you as well.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

As my Upper Peninsula "Workshop in the Woods" is now buried under 20 inches of snow, I'm here in Gainesville Florida, just a little south of you.

The best thing you can do to keep the budget in line is to insulate, and fortunately, insulation is cheap. Here in Gainesville I had to finish enclosing the existing carport. I put insulation on the walls and cut 1" foam insulation panels and glued them to the panels on the garage door. Vinyl seal stop on the outside completeted the seal of the garage door. We've had temperatures around freezing the last three nights and a single 1500 watt ceramic heater has been able to keep the garage above 60 degrees.

Insulate. Do it. You will save a ton of money.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

I would recommend propane. Your supplier should be able to fix you up with an appropriate heater. As to moisture, winter humidity should be dry enough that it shouldn't be an issue.
Cold? Everyone south of Knoxville, TN should live up north one winter to see what cold is.
Columbus, OH- winter 1957 (?), Madison Lake froze to a depth of over 24 inches.
Winter, 1976-77, Louisville, KY over 30 days below zero; gas furnace ran constantly for at least three days.
January, 1982- Cincinnatti- 41 below with wind chill of 61 below.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

There is one thing I am reading here, well actually not reading. Most are recommending propane for a heat source which is fine. Do not forget that burning propane, or any fuel for that matter, generates carbon monoxide and you need a way to vent the exhaust gases to the atmosphere. The Hot Dawg is nice in that there are separate intake and exhaust for that reason. But the Mr Heater and torpedo type heaters are throwing carbon monoxide as well as heat into the room. I would crack a window a little as the heater is on to give the CO somwhere to go other than your lungs.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

If you are using a kerosene heater, No.1 diesel is the same thing and if you buy it at a truck stop that will 
sell it as off road use you do not have to pay the road tax on it. You will have to furnish your own container
and will cost quite a bit less than kerosene. No 1 diesel is used in cars and pickups in the winter because
the heavier No 2 will not work in the smaller injectors. Up north where it gets a little cooler the trucks have
to run what they call a winter blend of No 1 and No 2 because the heavier fuel will gel up once the
temperature drops. This is probably too much info but us old guys do like to ramble on.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

MedicKen is correct. Heaters that vent the products of combustion back into the space include carbon monoxide and possibly other noxious oxides as well. Every year there are news reports of the deaths of campers and hunters who have used portable heaters. At the very least, the moisture will eventually cause rust and other problems in the room.

In my Upper Peninsula "Workshop in the Woods", where heat is absolutely necessary, I installed a Reznor propane heater with the separate combustion feature. The propane is in a 250 gallon tank in back of the workshop.

However, wgm in Atlanta probably doesn't need to go to this extreme. A small electric heater in an insulated garage will probably suffice


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I got out to the shop last night to do some finish work. I have somehow managed to not be able to get shop time on my cold days until yesterday. It was in the upper 30s / lower 40s, and WINDY yesterday, we actually got what I would call a slight wintery mix. Not quite snow, but light and soft wet drizzle… The shop was in the mid / upper 60s (67 deg F) when I went out there. I kicked the radiator on for a half hour, which brought the temp to 70 deg F, and unplugged it and got to work. After that the shop held its heat until this morning, when I went out to put a sharpie back where it came from, shop temp, again 65 degrees…

My shop walls are still completely uninsulated. The doors, and ceiling however are well sealed and insulated. There is a world of difference. I am anxiously awaiting insulating these walls!

As one southerner to another, I can attest to insulation with a cheap electric heater being sufficient for down here… Now the snowbound northerners have different needs.


----------



## Close (May 20, 2010)

WOW all this information gives me a lot to think about…...Because I live in George we are not totally prepared for the extreme cold my home is 28 yrs and the garage is attached (which is great) however installation was not the main focus in the south untill more families from the north created a trend of basements and installation.
By time is sort out all the this great information above it will be back in the 60's and I will not need heat I will be thinking a/c 
I have the pleasure of living in Michigan and George I can relate to those two extremes. Again thanks to all the those above this Posting…..it is 27 today I will be sitting by the fire place


----------



## boyd8 (Aug 23, 2009)

Living in Fairbanks AK it gets a bit colder so I use a toyo stove. and even at our current temp of -10 it consumes less than a gallon a day. Fuel consumption has gone up since I am now in the shop 6-7 days a week.


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

Up here on the Mountian today its a warm 15 degrees outside with a steady wind of 15-20 mph.
Shop with no heat is a warm 35, see I dont even need gloves.
Oh on those really cold days! I run a Hot Dawg using propane.


----------



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

I put a wood stove in my shop two years ago, Witha small fan blowing across it I can heat my shop from 24 this morning to 45 in about two hours, then i have to start turning the stove down or it will get to hot. I get wood from neighbors, I just watch for blown down trees or trees that have died and ask to remove them for the wood. most people are glad to get rid of them.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I use a 220V Dimplex/Electromode DGH4031. 
I paid $220.00 for it and I wood stove , I got for free. 
I burn oak pallets and wood bricks


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Ruus,
" I use a toyo stove"

what's that?


----------



## Close (May 20, 2010)

That something can look into thanks

Second message ok i bite what is toyo stover?


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Here is the toyostove:
http://www.toyostove.com/


----------



## Close (May 20, 2010)

I wish to make a special thanks to *medicken and 8iowa *I completly forgot about the the generation of CO I'm on disability with COPD and that could cause me a major problems to say the lease.. Again thanks to all that have responded to my question


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

*Check with the Mr. Heater folks for the stats.* They burn at about 98-99% efficiency. It is infra-red, not a blue flame burner. Big difference! Used to sell their industrial IR burners.


----------



## oakdust (Dec 15, 2007)

I built a small shed off the side of the 2 1/2 stall garage, bought a used gas furnace, ran gas line to the shed, used triple wall chimmeny pipe and vented the plenum into the garage through a window opening. the furnace pulls fresh air from the shed so I can spray and not worry about exploding fumes. Works great, I keep the shop at 65 when I am working and 50 when I am not. Stains don't freeze and floresents light work. Might be a little extreme but I did it all for less that $200.00


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

First winter in my shop, I couldn't work in there at all. There was no way I could afford to heat a 40×50 shop. By the second winter, I got an idea. I advertised on Craiglist under the "items wanted" section that I needed a wood heater. I explained in the ad that I couldn't afford nothing expensive and I just needed it for my wood shop. I got a call on the first day. A guy sold me a fireplace insert for $50. Another $50 bought me enough pipe to hook it all up. I put a fan at the back of it where the blower fan was missing. It is double walled so a blower is supposed to blow air around the inside chamber, filling the room with forced hot air. I save all my scraps through the year and also pick up other wood along the way, including some green wood. My back doesn't allow me to go cutting down trees anymore.
It works great. I have the heater in the back of the shop, in the same area I do most of my wood work in. Within ten minutes of getting a good fire going in the morning I can start working in the back. It takes it about an hour to get warm enough to do much in the front of the shop, but except for the coffee pot, I don't go up that way much anyway. 
Some people get nervous about a wood heater in a wood shop. I've been using mine several years now with no problems. I buy new pipe every year. I figure the cost is well worth the peace of mind. I won't even start to lie and say I keep my shop clean. I do however clean a good wide berth around the heater regularly. I've seen how fast saw dust can ignite. About an hour or two before I quite work, I don't put nothing in the heater. I let it die down to nothing but coals before I'll leave the shop. Call me paranoid. I just won't leave with a blaze still in there. Be sure to close the vents every night. Don't want any stray coals getting a draft and floating out of the heater. Again, paranoid. My point is though that with a little planning and common sense, a wood heater can be a cheap alternative. I haven't met a wood worker yet that doesn't produce scrap wood that can be curned in it.


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

You just thought it was cold 9 days ago. It was 24 today in Hotlanta with a high of 33. I think it is suppose to be 13 on Monday. That's like being at the North Pole here in the south. I have force air, but keep it low and use one of those bottle mounted single head propane heaters to bring the temp up quickly in the morning. This type of heater dumps out a lot of heat in a hurry.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

I was in Academy Sports this morning. They had a portable Mr. Heater that operated off disposable tanks or a 20 lb. tank. I noticed the box said that it had a low oxygen sensor- turns it off when the O2 level is down to a certain point. Again, check with the Mr. Heater people. I have one of the portable ones that converts to a mini-stove.
We used an industrial IR heater when we had the blizzard of 3/93. Put the heater at the bottom of the steps in the garage. Kept the house comfortable.


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

Here in Washington state it got down in the 20s and I had my garage at a balmy 70F in my 2 car garage. My garage is completely insulated and drywalled. My heat source is a Cadet called the Hot One. It's 220 volt and requires a 30 amp outlet http://www.cadetco.com/show_product.php?prodid=1012. Once the temp comes up I cut the thermostat about 3/4 of the way down and it comes on about every 30 minutes and runs for about 5 minutes. When I'm working in the garage I keep it at 60F. I only work in the garage about 4 days a week due to my work schedule. I would check in your local area and see what fuel source is cheapest and start there. Good luck in your search!


----------



## Close (May 20, 2010)

*Knothred62* Thanks for going the extra mile ( You were correct if O2 drops below a safe level will shut off) *Oakdust,William,Closetguy,and RetiredCoastie *Boy What Can I Say, only Thanks for your knowledge you shared with me I'am very thankfull for each one of you


----------



## khays (Aug 16, 2009)

Dang, someone else remembers the blizzard of 93. Knothead62, you remember the ice storm in 2/94 also? Ran across this thread as i'm gonna heat up my 12×24 garage very soon.


----------



## TexCoats (May 15, 2009)

I haven't tried it but I have been reading about 'rocket stoves', but you need some space that shops normally don't have to use them. There are folks that want to sell books or ebooks about them, but if you do the research all the info is in the web. It is basically a very efficient wood stove that uses very little wood, and extracts most of the heat out of the exhaust. The exhaust is cool and mainly water vapor and CO2, so it does need to be exhausted to the outside.

http://www.richsoil.com/rocket-stove-mass-heater.jsp

It seems to be a 'high mass' heater.


----------

